# Batterie MBP qui gonfle.. inquietant !



## ASdesign46 (23 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir a toutes et a tous, 

J'ai un petit probleme avec ma batterie de MBP (dernière version avant les unibody, il commence a dater !) 

Pour faire bref, elle gonfle....sérieusement (toute seule bien entendu) 

Elle est passé de cet état début mars : 




A celui ci, ce soir : 




il a fait un long séjour dans l'avion fin février (2 fois 9h), mais c'etait pas la premiere fois (du tout quasi 24h d'afflié cet été) je ne pense pas que ce soit ca du coup ... des idées ?

Merci beaucoup !
Bonne soir...nuit !


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

danger ! ramener a apple .. un programme de reprise doit etre en place /

Ne tends pas la perche , inutile de parler d'avion ou de spéléo au SAV ;D 

C'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, donc RDV dans génius Bar et ou coup de Tel à Apple


----------



## sparo (23 Mars 2012)

Je suppose que c'est déjà le cas mais 

NE L'UTILISE SURTOUT PLUS !!!!!! et fait attention ou tu la stocke les batteries au lithium peuvent prendre feu (voir même explosé)


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Mars 2012)

j'ai eu le même souci avec mon ancien mac, un mbp early 08 et sous apple care ils me l'ont échangé 
et je pense qu'en effet, même hors garantie, le défaut est connu et tu ne devrais rien payer


----------



## kaos (24 Mars 2012)

Bien sur ! se sera changé ... mais comme je le disais , ne pas raconter sa vie .. j'ai pris l'avion , ou la montagne ... le ton change d'un apple center a un autre , il faut parfois jouer des coudes ...

Donc tu y vas , elle gonfle et basta ... tu verras , t'en auras une neuve


----------



## Cocopop (24 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Bien sur ! se sera changé ... mais comme je le disais , ne pas raconter sa vie .. j'ai pris l'avion , ou la montagne ... le ton change d'un apple center a un autre , il faut parfois jouer des coudes ...
> 
> Donc tu y vas , elle gonfle et basta ... tu verras , t'en auras une neuve


Tout est dit


----------



## ASdesign46 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir a tous, 

Merci pour vos réponses. 

je suis donc allé samedi dans un Apple Store, et ils n'ont rien pu faire pour la batterie (a priori, le macbook pro nous prévient qu'il faut changer la batterie, c'était de ma faute en somme) 

Bref, mon MBP avait un autre probleme (Clavier/trackpad qui se bloque) du coup j'ai eu le droit -quand meme- a un changement de carte mère gratos (a 4 jours près, balaise !^^) J'attend de voir si le pb du clavier/trackpad est du a la CM !


----------



## kaos (28 Mars 2012)

c'est dejà bien mais pour la batterie , ce qu'i t'ont dis est faux , puisque j'ai eu le méme soucis et la baterie fonctionnait parfaitement mais elle gonflait !
Si tu n'a jamais vu ce méssage comment pouvais tu savoir - je téléphonerais a apple si j'étais toi car il y a un programme de rechange pour ces batteries / j'espere que l'apple store ne l'a pas gardé ?


----------



## ASdesign46 (28 Mars 2012)

Merci *kaos* pour ta réponse, 

D'après la personne que j'ai vu, il y avait une période ou l'échange était possible et que cette période était terminée (j'ai pourtant insisté pour voir un résponsable etc...) 

En revanche, j'ai vu le message de rechange mais je ne pensais pas que c'était 'grave' ! ^^
Ils n'ont pas gardé la batterie, je l'ai toujours.


----------

